# Middle east comparisons



## hownowbc (Jul 11, 2010)

I worked in Jeddah for three years twenty five odd years ago. Am now pursuing job offers there, Dammam and Doha. I never saw other than Riyadh and Taif but am now being considered for/pursuing job offers in Dammam, Jeddah and Doha. I may seem like a facile question but which is best/ which would site users choose to pursue/favour.
Irish civil engineer


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Doha. Business is booming, and it's less restrictive than Saudi.


----------



## hownowbc (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks Seabee. Perhaps I should have read all of the sites before posting this q as there was loads of info that brings me to agreeing with you. The other is far too restrictive particularly for wife and/family. I can say I found it difficult then and I was single.
I am being recommended for a job there but I need some alternatives. Where should one look - degree qualified chartered civil eng, 35 plus years experience, now water and wastewater but also roads, housing & building, safety etc.??
Again thanks.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Apart from Saudi the two places where construction is booming in the Gulf are Qatar and Abu Dhabi. The others were hit worse by the economic meltdown and are only slowly coming back. AD has plenty of oil, Qatar is rich from gas so both are spending billions on infrastructure.


----------



## hownowbc (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks. Think I will concentrate on those to and hold on KSA. Lots of civl stuff in Oz but its for (much) younger fellas


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I always read Jeddah and Riyadh constantly have an overload of vacancies. But like you said, it comes with a lot of restrictions, several of my Muslim friends from other Arab countries dislike Saudi because even when they share the religion they find it way too strict. On the other hand, I also heard of enough people with a family who liked compound life in KSA. Would you like to share whatever you find? There's at least one fella here who would love to return to the ME


----------



## hownowbc (Jul 11, 2010)

gerrit said:


> I always read Jeddah and Riyadh constantly have an overload of vacancies. But like you said, it comes with a lot of restrictions, several of my Muslim friends from other Arab countries dislike Saudi because even when they share the religion they find it way too strict. On the other hand, I also heard of enough people with a family who liked compound life in KSA. Would you like to share whatever you find? There's at least one fella here who would love to return to the ME


Yes will do.


----------

